# Roccat Kone: LEDs ausschalten



## GtaSanAndreas (5. Februar 2009)

Hi Community,

Erstens einmal, ich hab eine Roccat Kone . Fühlt sich geil an mit der gummierten Oberfläche und der Tastendruck ist genial. Die LEDs sind auch schön aber nachdem ich mich eine halbe Stunde () an der Maus satt gesehen hab dachte ich mir :,,Hmm, beim Spielen schaue ich jetzt nicht sooooo sehr auf die Maus, dass ich die LEDs ausmachen könnte um sie zu schonen".
Leider will es bei mir im Treiber nicht so recht, denn wenn ich die LED Option auf "OFF" (häckchen weg) setze dann kommt einmal dieses LED Spiel wo die Maus sich dann einstellt, aber die Lichter bleiben an. Farbe wechseln und in welchem Modus etc., DPI Einstellungen und der ganze Rest funktionieren einwandfrei. 
Dann ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass die Maus im Standby und sogar im ausgeschalteten Zustand des PCs anbleibt (die LEDs). Das könnte aber auch an dem billig Noname NT liegen-.- .
Mir würde es aber schon reichen wenn ich erfahre wie ich die LEDs wirklich aus bekomm.


----------



## freshprince2002 (5. Februar 2009)

Du musst für jeden der 5 LED-Punkte das Häkchen wegmachen.

Und ja, die Kone bleibt immer an, erst wenn man das Netzteil vom Netz richtig trennt, geht auch die Kone aus.


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (5. Februar 2009)

freshprince2002 schrieb:


> Du musst für jeden der 5 LED-Punkte das Häkchen wegmachen.
> 
> Und ja, die Kone bleibt immer an, erst wenn man das Netzteil vom Netz richtig trennt, geht auch die Kone aus.


Achsoooo^^
Dachte das Häckchen wäre für alle LEDs gleichzeitig. 
BTW: Wofür ist eigentlich die Roccat ID-Card?


----------



## Uziflator (11. Februar 2009)

GtaSanAndreas schrieb:


> Achsoooo^^
> Dachte das Häckchen wäre für alle LEDs gleichzeitig.
> BTW: Wofür ist eigentlich die Roccat ID-Card?



Damit kannst du dich auf Roccat Hompage anmelden(Community und Gewinnspiele) usw.), ohne ID Card gehts nämlich nicht.


----------

